# Marshall PCB Mount Potentiometers



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

What's with the replacement 24mm Marshall pots. Neither the one from Marshall's Canadian entity or Antique Electronics use the same size nut as the original pots. They seem just slightly undersized and I cannot find a similar sized nut at any big box store. Both companies only send one nut and you need two to keep these solid against the chassis. Anyone else found the same sized nut locally to themselves?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

can't get a nylon spacer of apropriate size to use in place of one of the nuts?


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I ended up doing a similar thing but with nuts. It worked in the end.

As a reference, the pots use a M9x0.75 nut. I dug into the data sheet to see this. It is not a common nut. The bolt supply & fastener warehouses in town don't carry these. I found online Mouser does bit not Digikey. Basically, if anyone is ordering replacement pots get extra nuts from the same supplier. This really should be done from the seller at the time.


----------

